# my nine yr old did her first cutout this weekend



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Come on HC, what's with the teaser? Post the vid already! We still have snow on the ground up here. No activity here for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm still 10 hrs from home and camera cord is at the house did this video with my phone


----------



## Joebrad (Jan 26, 2016)

That was a great video. Nothing I like better than seeing young people away from the electronics and outside learning about nature of any kind. The girls did a great job.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> I'm still 10 hrs from home and camera cord is at the house did this video with my phone


NOW.... it makes sense.
Oh CRAP! I didn't know it was at Bud 8! Grrrrrr. I WILL be at Bud 9.
The girls did a terrific job. We are so proud of them!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> NOW.... it makes sense.
> Oh CRAP! I didn't know it was at Bud 8! Grrrrrr. I WILL be at Bud 9.
> The girls did a terrific job. We are so proud of them!


You missed a great one hoping there will be a 9 Buds back isn't doing well but if there is we will definitely be there


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Here you go Mr. Beeman and anyone else who is interested in the pics and video of our recent beekeeping gathering in Macon, MS. We had a great time, the girls spotted their own swarms and and shook them then got braver and shook one without gear. They got braver each day.


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1-zJuD84KKDSlpVTnNHUVdhVVE


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Tell you what, I'll pick you guys up next time (Bud9) on my way through! Looked liked fun.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Tell you what, I'll pick you guys up next time (Bud9) on my way through! Looked liked fun.


that would be awesome to carpool, we would definitely chip in on gas!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Its a deal. Keep me in the loop as far as dates. I am picking up a new truck here soon. It will seat 6.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

i think they shoot for the second weekend in april almost every yr, this yr people showed up almost a week early and stayed the whole time while others didn't get their till friday night. I was hoping next yr to get there a bit early as well as it seemed friday and saturday were the " main " days.


----------

